# Engineering Videos Books



## nightwing (Oct 4, 2015)

I won the giveaways for the Engineering Videos Books and would like thank the vendor. The books have been very helpful. There are a lot of practice problems and the solutions are helpful. The solutions show the steps to get the correct answer to the problems. Thanks again for the books.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Nov 21, 2015)

You're very welcome!


----------

